# CZ 82 as first Gun(?)



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey all. Just need some feedback from anyone who owns or has fired the CZ 82 9/18 Makarov Military pistol.  Looking to get one.  Any help on this particular 'piece' would be appreciated. Thanx.

-Bryan


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 1, 2007)

CZ makes a great gun.  I've never shot the one you are talking about, but my CZ-75 is one of my favorite pistols and easily my favorite 9mm.

Jeff


----------



## tellner (Feb 1, 2007)

They aren't IPSC race guns. But they're accurate, reliable and easy to shoot.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 2, 2007)

I've fired the CZ-83, which is pretty much the same pistol.  

All in all?  It's a well made piece of machinery, and in terms of accuracy, has plenty of "combat accuracy."  

It's a bit lighter than its bigger cousins (CZ-75, for example).  The double action trigger pull is a bit heavy, but the single action pulls are fairly crisp.  

People who are left handed may find some joy in the fact that the mag release and the safety is ambidextrous.  

Magazine capacity is quite high for a lesser caliber (12), and reliability of this gun is typical of your high quality former Eastern Bloc construction: tough and ironclad.  

Now for the drawbacks...

The gun comes close to a being a full-sized pistol, being about the same weight as a Ruger P95 or a Sig P229.  It does have a lighter weight, but when you combine this with the straight blowback action of the gun, you end up with a gun that ends up generating more felt recoil than the above 9 mm pistols, despite the use of a weaker caliber.  

Also, 9 mm Mak ammo isn't too plentiful, and the defensive choices for this are somewhat limited.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 2, 2007)

> Also, 9 mm Mak ammo isn't too plentiful, and the defensive choices for this are somewhat limited.



Man, not that long ago it seemed like you couldn't walk into a gun store without tripping over cases of the hardball.

Jeff
__________________


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 2, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Man, not that long ago it seemed like you couldn't walk into a gun store without tripping over cases of the hardball.
> 
> Jeff
> __________________




Yup.  Those were the days of cheap, plentiful surplus.  Unfortunately for me, my sources of cheap Chinese surplus has dried up when it comes to the Eastern Bloc calibers.


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 2, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Also, 9 mm Mak ammo isn't too plentiful, and the defensive choices for this are somewhat limited.



+1...as your first gun I wouldn't go with anything non-standard as far as model/and the ammo it uses. Always having to hunt for ammo or parts if it breaks can be a pain. A regular ol CZ75 would probably serve you better.

Now as a 4th or 5th gun I'd say go for it, I handled one at a gunshow, nice piece at a better price.


----------

